# Meet Java aka Extreme Cuteness - Growing Up Thread



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

He's a temporary tenant, but I feel that he still deserves a proper introduction. ;D


Everyone meet baby Java (coming home pic at 12 days old): ;D








Plus, holy crap, he's adorable:















My heart rat Tanto died suddenly recently, and I was not looking for another pet seriously so soon. My boyfriend and I went to an exotic reptile store to look around (reptiles in 10g tanks or smaller are allowed where I live, so that was why I'm considering one) and saw him in the feeder bin with the 'SMALL' rats, which surprised me because I usually don't see suckling rats in the bins, usually mice when they are that young. The store was out of mice so he got pulled from his litter to be food since he was close in size I guess  . Another customer came in looking for the mice they did not have, saw him, and decided to take him but had forgotten his wallet. So....I paid for this little baby as soon as he left to go grab it and brought him home with me. I have been hand rearing him ever since.





















He's 17 days old now and is a joy. He's getting so big, loves to play, and burrows himself against me every chance he gets. Guess he thinks I'm his mama  . My friend, who fostered my late boys, will be adopting him when he is 4 weeks old.

I will be posting more pics of him he as he grows up.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

What a cutie!! <3


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe he's so cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sassmasteroli (Apr 24, 2014)

​oh my god he's super adorable.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Hey!

Sorry about the late of posts...I was hoping to do more with this, but I have finals coming up so my attention has be diverted between that, family, and keeping Java fed and happy. I'll do a text update tonight and try to post pictures at some point tomorrow. 

So Java (or Java Bean as I sometimes call him), is 19 days old now. He is getting big and has a little belly now ;D. He is starting to be weaned off the milk replacement, but he seems to be doing it partially on his own. He figured out how to use the water bottle within seconds of giving it to him. His new thing right now is sticking his face - and I do mean his whole face - into anywhere he can get it. This does not exclude my ears, nose, mouth, and Lord help me if I wear a low cut shirt. The more I push him away and tell him 'no' the more persistent he gets. He loves to play with my hand - he 'popcorns' like crazy if I stick it in his cage and pounces on it so we can roughhouse. No matter how hard he plays, he always comes back to me and sleeps on or near me when he gets tired. 

Oh and he seems partial to having his head rubbed. He insta-bruxes as soon as I do it. 

Such a sweet little man.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

He's so adorable! Are you still going to rehome him? I get easlly attached and I know I wouldn't be able to


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Hey-Fay said:


> He's so adorable! Are you still going to rehome him? I get easlly attached and I know I wouldn't be able to


I am. My friend, who had fostered my late boys, told me months ago she loved having rats...so when I got him, she was the first person I asked and she will be adopting him when he is old enough. He's cute, but I have to keep in mind that he is a rescue - if I got attached to every single one, I would be overrun with rats ;D. I'm glad he's going to a good home.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

ILoveMyMonsters said:


> I am. My friend, who had fostered my late boys, told me months ago she loved having rats...so when I got him, she was the first person I asked and she will be adopting him when he is old enough. He's cute, but I have to keep in mind that he is a rescue - if I got attached to every single one, I would be overrun with rats ;D. I'm glad he's going to a good home.


Yay for friends! 
As for the attached part, I have little to no impulse control, if it weren't my husband and what tiny bit of self control I have I'd have 26 rats instead of just 6 :/


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh my gosh he's super adorable, and tiny!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Aww thank you! He is actually back up for adoption. My friend's living situation has changed and cannot take him now. So PM me if you're interested in him. He is an absolute doll.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i just saw this and had a cute fit!!!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Lol he is a cutie. Always has been. He's getting so big -- I can hardly wait for you and your boys to meet him! ;D


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

darkiss4428, are you adopting this adorable creature?? If so, congratulations!!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

yea i'm going to go get him soon as the guy gets my van running (hopefully in the next week or so) i'm excited the boys are gonna love him i also got me a new computer so i can keep you updated with lots of cute pics but i just had a cute fit over those you took he is so cute!!!!!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Awww! That is so cool!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

yea i'm gonna drive to missouri from mississippi so we will have plenty of bond time on the way home and when he gets to his new home i hope he loves the whole living room free range area!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

That is a mighty drive! But worth it, that face is to die for. It is so neat that people on this forum adopt from each other.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i think it will be super worth it he is adorable she even has pictures of him snuggled with her hand i love snuggle bugs all three of my boys are lovers and cuddlers


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Well he's KIND of a snuggle bug. He prefers running around and exploring over cuddling these days, but he always comes back to me.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

mine explore a little but LOVE cuddle time, oh! i have to send you pics of some toys i found! they will be good for trick training like playing backet ball and bowling they even have a hanging turn wheel treat dispenser toy i love ill send links when i get my computer online


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

ok toy links!!!! i will be getting all of these eventually especially the last one that will be my first i love the twist a treat

http://www.petsmart.com/bird/toys-p...lette-wheel-zid36-5180143/cat-36-catid-400010
http://www.petsmart.com/bird/toys-p...ketball-toy-zid36-5167202/cat-36-catid-400010
http://www.petsmart.com/bird/toys-p...bowling-toy-zid36-5158373/cat-36-catid-400010
http://www.petsmart.com/bird/toys-p...el-bird-toy-zid36-5142410/cat-36-catid-400010
http://www.petsmart.com/bird/toys-p...ne-bird-toy-zid36-5134499/cat-36-catid-400010


----------

